# £4.99 slingshot



## shot in the foot

Well my £4.99 slingsshot with free post came early this morning, I did intend puling this little chinese slingshot to bits, 
I was going to shoot it with 16mm lead ball to see if it snapped, but after shooting it this morning i love it so its a keeper, 
I dont get fork hits and will only be shooting 8mm steel balls so it should last, 
the wood on it is nice and smooth and there is no sharp edges on any of the slingshot, 
it came with a few 10mm sleel balls and a free tassle but its not for the slingshot i think its a lucky charm, (i mite need it if it snaps),
the pouch is cow hide andd very nice, plus it has nice brass studs going through the handles.
the bad side was the way it was put on the tubes with jst a small bit of tube which pulled off as soon as i pulled it back, so i retied it with tera band gold,
Its not a startter slingshot but i should be ok with it,
over all as long as i dont get too many fork hits i like it, cheers jeff


----------



## e~shot

Hey Jeff, what is that blue lanyard about


----------



## shot in the foot

e~shot said:


> Hey Jeff, what is that blue lanyard about


Its not one, i was told it was a lucky charm, i mite need one if it snaps ha ha,


----------



## PandaMan

you seem to get lucky charm things a lot with cheap chinese products.
It looks like a fairly decent slingshot though.


----------



## Beanflip

Where did you get this one?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Beanflip said:


> Where did you get this one?


Hey Bean you can get them on the bay £4.99 with lucky charm









My link

BTW looks like a good plinker


----------



## shot in the foot

slingshot_sniper said:


> Where did you get this one?


Hey Bean you can get them on the bay £4.99 with lucky charm









My link

BTW looks like a good plinker









[/quote]

thats them but they are some you dont bid for, jeff


----------



## mckee

doesent look tobad


----------



## NoSugarRob

4.99 is well cheap... a bargain if the condition is long lasting


----------



## shot in the foot

NoSugarRob said:


> 4.99 is well cheap... a bargain if the condition is long lasting


the way i see it is you pay nearly that for a set of tubes over here for them, and the tubes and pouch seems nice, but like i said its not for people who hit the forks, 
i took the wood off and scratched into the frame and it seems ok, id love to shoot it with 16mm lead on the forks but like i said i like it, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john

it looks nice jeff! i think they are a lot stronger than people think, it would be nice to do that design in multiplex fitted with flats and a pinky hole,


----------



## huey224

i have one the same without the wood palm swell.
i got a fork hit with it and didnt snap, crack or chip. just a little dent.


----------



## Classic Slingshot

very nice slingshot for a good price


----------



## PebbleShooter

I have ordered one of these without seeing this post, still waiting for it to arrive, 12-24 day postage :/.

I was a bit worried about the quality, as i have read on dankung that cheap Chinese slingshots claiming to be stainless steel are some times zinc alloy, which can break easily and injure the shooter.

But it don't look to bad for £5 can't wait till mine arrives.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

pebbleshooter welcome,

I can tell you for fact none for £4.99 are stainless steel but it should be ok for plinking


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck

I would like to buy one but they don't send to Belgium ;s


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Simon Van den Broeck said:


> I would like to buy one but they don't send to Belgium ;s


If you want? I can help


----------



## PebbleShooter

slingshot_sniper said:


> pebbleshooter welcome,
> 
> I can tell you for fact none for £4.99 are stainless steel but it should be ok for plinking


exactly my point you see







, dunno though some stainless is still quite cheap...

I'll put a magnet to it when it arrives, though some stainless has such high chromium content its not even magnetic

I guess the advice to all who buy this is.

Stick with weak training bands, have fun, and wear safety specs







.


----------



## whippetlad

could this catapult be powerful enough for hunting?


----------



## Metropolicity

I have had my eye on some of the 316 and 304 steel ones. They seem to be pricier and have a bit more design and agency behind them. They are still under the cost of a real Dankung and some of the designs look even better than some of the DK ones.

Great find!


----------



## crazyslingshot

100% zinc alloy .

Be more careful when shooting.


----------

